# Outfox headgear



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxtails are going to be early this year and dry out quickly here in California. Diane, the creator and manufacturer of "Outfox Field Guard" gave me a prototype of her 2015 version. It is much improved in shape and function. Review on my blog.

Here are a couple pictures I like with my granddaughter in the frame. Which shot is better? First or second?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2015/03/outfox-head-gear-2015.html

Diane tells me sales have tripled since last year. Great investment if you hike the hills where foxtails and other similar grasses grow.

Happy and safe trails,
RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm getting 3 this year, 1 each for Fergy and Max, and Diane is working with me on something special for Pearl. After watching the Video, I was a
bit concerned about the size of Pearl's ears fitting in comfortably. I can't wait to see what they come up with. She said the new Large, has more room.
The "foxtails" are already a very serious problem here. The trail we normally walk was fully headed, then the city mowed them down, and they are all dry and everywhere. These nets are a "MUST HAVE". 
I had Fergy to the vet twice last year... It is not cheep because the dog must be anesthetized. Fox Tails are NO FUN!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 3 for the my dogs that I use for grass seeds. When we have a wet summer the ragweed gets knee high, and is covered in seed. They keep the seeds out of the dogs eyes, so no more having to rinse the dogs eyes out every 15 minutes on a run, or avoid a field that I know holds wild quail.
I ordered mine through Ken at Huntindawg.com. ,as I wasn't sure if it would work on the size seeds. He made me a offer I couldn't refuse, if I ordered one and it didn't work, he would give me my money back, and I could keep the guard. Glad I just went ahead and ordered 3, because it worked like a charm.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.huntindawg.com/dog-training-equipment/safety-gear/outfox-field-guard.html

I agree TexasRed, Ken is a good supplier of all things for Vizslas, including the Outfox. He owns, breeds, field trials some great Hungarian Pointers throughout the West.

Plus he is a friend.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The BEST of the BEST - the forum is NOT a place 2 advertise - that said - I !!!!!!!!!! go with the forum members that use & abuse products (V's ) - me - I go with real life owners that R on the forum - with the real life of having a V in our lives - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha Ha REM. Its true we do not allow members to self promote their business.
We do allow members to recommend products they have used on their Vs, and their experience of dealing with the company they purchased it from.

As long as the member is not receiving anything of monetary value, there is no rule broken.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

UGH!!! It is that time of year again!!!
The Fox tails are already headed, and drying up... I need to think seriously, about putting the pups headgear on before we head down the canyon.

http://www.outfoxfordogs.com/product/outfox-field-guard/

We have had to make a trip to the Vet for the last 2 years because of these nasty weeds!! I hope this year i have " Out Foxed" them!!! :-\


----------

